# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R-20 nova rasprodaja i raspored dežurstva

## ivakika

Nova rasprodaja rabljene odjeće i opreme odrzat ce se u subotu, 30.05. od 9 do 13 sati u paviljonu 7a na Zagrebackom Velesajmu. 

Na Velesajmu cemo zaprimati robu za rasprodaju u cetvrtak i petak (28. i 29.05.) pa ce nam i opet trebati vasa pomoc. Za sve detalje oko oznacavanja robe i funkcioniranja rasprodaje, pogledajte tekstove na nasem portalu, ili pitajte na ovom topicu

evo i rasporeda dezurstava, upisujete se na slijedeci nacin-ako dolazite sa djetetom upisite pored SD(sa djetetom), smjene su okvirne, pa ako bas ne mozete od 9-13, upisite da cete biti do 12, ali toga se onda drzite. Ako iz bilo kojeg razloga ne mozete doci, molim vas, samo javite. U zagradi sam napisala koliko nam najmanje ljudi treba za funkcioniranje jedne smjene, ali uvijek je bolje da nas je vise 

četvrtak; 28.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. 

subota;30.05. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

Velika zamolba-za sve one koje se upisuju za dezurstvo za subotu, 30.05. i to u ovom popodnevnom terminu, molim vas da ako se zapisete da cete biti do 18 sati, da do tada i ostanete, jer taj period od 16-18 sati uvijek fali ljudi

----------


## Tiwi

četvrtak; 28.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. tiwi
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. 

subota;30.05. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## ana.m

Ja kao da sam znala uzela sam godišnji od 15.05 do kraja mjeseca  :D

----------


## ana.m

četvrtak; 28.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. tiwi
2. ana.m (od 10h)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi
2. ana.m (od 10h)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. 

subota;30.05. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.[/quote]

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Jel može ista ekipa na ulaz?
Puntica, javi se....  :Smile:

----------


## kahna

četvrtak; 28.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. tiwi
2. ana.m (od 10h)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h)
2. 

petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi
2. ana.m (od 10h)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. 

subota;30.05. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna SD (cca 16-18)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## Cathy

četvrtak; 28.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. tiwi
2. ana.m (od 10h)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h)
2. 

petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi
2. ana.m (od 10h)
3.CathySD

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. 

subota;30.05. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna SD (cca 16-18)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## Amelie32

četvrtak; 28.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
2. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19)

petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3.CathySD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
3. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. 

subota;30.05. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna SD (cca 16-1 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## igica

I ja bih voljela sudjelovati.Računajte na mene u svakom slučaju kad vidite za koje dane će vam trebati pa ću se ja uskladiti na poslu(jer radim jedan dan ujutro,jedan popodne). Isto tako imam za prodati i donirati neku robicu i igračke, al mi baš nije jasno kakav je postupak kod prodaje robice.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Lutonjica

četvrtak; 28.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
2. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19) 

petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3.CathySD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
3. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19) 
4. Lutonjica

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Lutonjica

subota;30.05. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Lutonjica

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna SD (cca 16-1 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
_________________

----------


## Školjkica

četvrtak; 28.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3. Školjkica SD(od 10h)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
2. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19) 

petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3.CathySD 
4. Školjkica SD

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
3. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19) 
4. Lutonjica 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Lutonjica 

subota;30.05. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Lutonjica 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna SD (cca 16-1 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Frida

četvrtak; 28.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3. Frida SD

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
2. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19) 

petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3.CathySD 
4. Frida SD

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
3. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19) 
4. Lutonjica

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Lutonjica

subota;30.05. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Lutonjica
3. Frida SD

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna SD (cca 16-1 
2. Frida SD

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## tinnkka

četvrtak; 28.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3. Frida SD

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
2. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19) 

petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3.CathySD 
4. Frida SD
5.tinnkka

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD
3.tinnkka

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
3. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19) 
4. Lutonjica

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Lutonjica

subota;30.05. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Lutonjica
3. Frida SD

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna SD (cca 16-1 
2. Frida SD

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)[/quote]

----------


## anna-y

Ja ću, naravno, doći, ali to je za mene daleka budućnost, pa se ne mogu upisati. 
Samo, "računajte na nas..."  :Sing:

----------


## Frida

> I ja bih voljela sudjelovati.Računajte na mene u svakom slučaju kad vidite za koje dane će vam trebati pa ću se ja uskladiti na poslu(jer radim jedan dan ujutro,jedan popodne). Isto tako imam za prodati i donirati neku robicu i igračke, al mi baš nije jasno kakav je postupak kod prodaje robice.


Za prodaju:
-zoveš u srijedu 20.05.2009., na jedan od ovih telefona 092/10 72 800, 091/586 37 17 i 6177 500, između 12 i 16, dobiješ šifru, ovdje imaš upute o označavanju robe http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=283&Show=2272 

-robu donosiš na VS 28. ili 29.05., između 11 i 19 sati.

Robu koju donira samo doneseš na VS, 28. ili 29.05., između 11 i 19 sat.


_Napomena: za šifre je uvijek velika navala, tako da budeš spremna provesti neko vrijeme na telefonu, a možda i na to da ne uspiješ dobiti vezu i ostaneš bez šifre._

----------


## Lutonjica

četvrtak; 28.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3. Frida SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
2. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19) 

petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3.CathySD 
4. Frida SD 
5.tinnkka 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3.tinnkka 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
3. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19) 
4. Lutonjica 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Vesna

subota;30.05. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Frida SD 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna SD (cca 16-1 
2. Frida SD 
3. Vesna

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Nera

četvrtak; 28.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3. Frida SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
2. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19) 
3. Nera (17-20)

petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3.CathySD 
4. Frida SD 
5.tinnkka 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3.tinnkka 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
3. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19) 
4. Lutonjica
5. Nera (17-20) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Vesna 

subota;30.05. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nera - od 8

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna SD (cca 16-1 
2. Frida SD 
3. Vesna 
4. Nera - do 16

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## maxi

četvrtak; 28.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3. Frida SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD
3. maxi SD (od 15) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
2. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19) 
3. Nera (17-20) 
4. maxi SD

petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3.CathySD 
4. Frida SD 
5. tinnkka 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. tinnkka 
4. maxi (od 14:30)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
3. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19) 
4. Lutonjica 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. maxi

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Vesna 

subota;30.05. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nera - od 8 
5. maxi

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna SD (cca 16-1 
2. Frida SD 
3. Vesna 
4. Nera - do 16

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## anchi

četvrtak; 28.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3. Frida SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. maxi SD (od 15) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
2. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19) 
3. Nera (17-20) 
4. maxi SD 
5. anchi

petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3.CathySD 
4. Frida SD 
5. tinnkka 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. tinnkka 
4. maxi (od 14:30) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
3. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19) 
4. Lutonjica 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. maxi 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Vesna 

subota;30.05. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nera - od 8 
5. maxi 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna SD (cca 16-1 
2. Frida SD 
3. Vesna 
4. Nera - do 16 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
_________________
vila Lara 14.08.2004. 
lopuža Hana 25.02.2006.

----------


## lelica

četvrtak; 28.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3. Frida SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. maxi SD (od 15) 
4.lelica

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
2. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19) 
3. Nera (17-20) 
4. maxi SD 
5. anchi 

petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3.CathySD 
4. Frida SD 
5. tinnkka 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. tinnkka 
4. maxi (od 14:30) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
3. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19) 
4. Lutonjica 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. maxi 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Vesna 

subota;30.05. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nera - od 8 
5. maxi 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna SD (cca 16-1 
2. Frida SD 
3. Vesna 
4. Nera - do 16 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
_________________ 
vila Lara 14.08.2004. 
lopuža Hana 25.02.2006.

----------


## davorka

četvrtak; 28.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3. Frida SD
4. Davorka (od 10h) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. maxi SD (od 15) 
4.lelica 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
2. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19) 
3. Nera (17-20) 
4. maxi SD 
5. anchi 

petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3.CathySD 
4. Frida SD 
5. tinnkka 
6. Davorka (od 10h)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. tinnkka 
4. maxi (od 14:30) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
3. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19) 
4. Lutonjica 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. maxi 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Vesna 

subota;30.05. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nera - od 8 
5. maxi 
6. Davorka (9-12)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna SD (cca 16-1 
2. Frida SD 
3. Vesna 
4. Nera - do 16 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## mama pticica

drage cure,

ja sam vrlo malo aktivna  :Sad:  i samo pratim forum..

sad sam na burzi i imam vremena pa se prijavljujem za bilo koji termin kad vam zbilja treba
 / a imam i preporuku  :Smile: ) jer sam larina kuma!

ako mogu pomoći, tu sam!

----------


## diči

evo i nas...naravno...

četvrtak; 28.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Davorka (od 10h) 
5.diči SD (od 10h)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. maxi SD (od 15) 
4.lelica 
5.diči SD 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
2. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19) 
3. Nera (17-20) 
4. maxi SD 
5. anchi 

petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3.CathySD 
4. Frida SD 
5. tinnkka 
6. Davorka (od 10h) 
7.diči SD (od 10h)


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. tinnkka 
4. maxi (od 14:30) 
5.diči SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
3. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19) 
4. Lutonjica 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. maxi 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Vesna 

subota;30.05. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nera - od 8 
5. maxi 
6. Davorka (9-12) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna SD (cca 16-1 
2. Frida SD 
3. Vesna 
4. Nera - do 16 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## iva_luca

Uvažavajući trenutni raspored spavanja mog malog djeteta, vjerujem da ćemo moći bit od koristi..... :Grin:  

četvrtak; 28.05.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. tiwi
2. ana.m (od 10h)
3. Frida SD
4. Davorka (od 10h)
5.diči SD (od 10h)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Frida SD
3. maxi SD (od 15)
4.lelica
5.diči SD


16-20 (10 osoba):
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h)
2. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19)
3. Nera (17-20)
4. maxi SD
5. anchi
6. iva_luca 

petak; 29.05.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. tiwi
2. ana.m (od 10h)
3.CathySD
4. Frida SD
5. tinnkka
6. Davorka (od 10h)
7.diči SD (od 10h)


13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Frida SD
3. tinnkka
4. maxi (od 14:30)
5.diči SD

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h)
3. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19)
4. Lutonjica
5. Nera (17-20)
6. maxi
7. iva_luca

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Lutonjica
3. Vesna

subota;30.05.

7-13:
1. IvakikaSD
2. Lutonjica
3. Frida SD
4. Nera - od 8
5. maxi
6. Davorka (9-12)

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. kahna SD (cca 16-1
2. Frida SD
3. Vesna
4. Nera - do 16

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## paws

četvrtak; 28.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Davorka (od 10h) 
5.diči SD (od 10h) 
6. paws(od 11-15)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. maxi SD (od 15) 
4.lelica 
5.diči SD 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
2. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19) 
3. Nera (17-20) 
4. maxi SD 
5. anchi 
6. iva_luca 

petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3.CathySD 
4. Frida SD 
5. tinnkka 
6. Davorka (od 10h) 
7.diči SD (od 10h) 
8. paws (od 11-15), jel trebam  :Grin:  u to vrijeme?


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. tinnkka 
4. maxi (od 14:30) 
5.diči SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
3. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19) 
4. Lutonjica 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. maxi 
7. iva_luca 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Vesna 

subota;30.05. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nera - od 8 
5. maxi 
6. Davorka (9-12) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna SD (cca 16-1 
2. Frida SD 
3. Vesna 
4. Nera - do 16 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## lelica

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

četvrtak; 28.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Davorka (od 10h) 
5.diči SD (od 10h) 
6. paws(od 11-15) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. maxi SD (od 15) 
4.diči SD 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
2. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19) 
3. Nera (17-20) 
4. maxi SD 
5. anchi 
6. iva_luca 

petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3.CathySD 
4. Frida SD 
5. tinnkka 
6. Davorka (od 10h) 
7.diči SD (od 10h) 
8. paws (od 11-15), jel trebam  u to vrijeme? 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. tinnkka 
4. maxi (od 14:30) 
5.diči SD 
6.lelica

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
3. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19) 
4. Lutonjica 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. maxi 
7. iva_luca 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Vesna 

subota;30.05. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nera - od 8 
5. maxi 
6. Davorka (9-12) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna SD (cca 16-1 
2. Frida SD 
3. Vesna 
4. Nera - do 16 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## baby_eve

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

četvrtak; 28.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Davorka (od 10h) 
5.diči SD (od 10h) 
6. paws(od 11-15) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. maxi SD (od 15) 
4.diči SD 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
2. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19) 
3. Nera (17-20) 
4. maxi SD 
5. anchi 
6. iva_luca 

petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3.CathySD 
4. Frida SD 
5. tinnkka 
6. Davorka (od 10h) 
7.diči SD (od 10h) 
8. paws (od 11-15), jel trebam  u to vrijeme? 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. tinnkka 
4. maxi (od 14:30) 
5.diči SD 
6.lelica
7. baby_eve & Stela (mozda MM se pridruzi)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
3. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19) 
4. Lutonjica 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. maxi 
7. iva_luca 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Vesna 

subota;30.05. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nera - od 8 
5. maxi 
6. Davorka (9-12) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna SD (cca 16-1 
2. Frida SD 
3. Vesna 
4. Nera - do 16 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)[/quote]

----------


## Nika

subota;30.05.

7-13:
1. IvakikaSD
2. Lutonjica
3. Frida SD
4. Nera - od 8
5. maxi
6. Davorka (9-12) 
7. nika

----------


## Nika

četvrtak; 28.05.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. tiwi
2. ana.m (od 10h)
3. Frida SD
4. Davorka (od 10h)
5.diči SD (od 10h)
6. paws(od 11-15)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Frida SD
3. maxi SD (od 15)
4.diči SD


16-20 (10 osoba):
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h)
2. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19)
3. Nera (17-20)
4. maxi SD
5. anchi
6. iva_luca

petak; 29.05.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. tiwi
2. ana.m (od 10h)
3.CathySD
4. Frida SD
5. tinnkka
6. Davorka (od 10h)
7.diči SD (od 10h)
8. paws (od 11-15), jel trebam u to vrijeme?


13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Frida SD
3. tinnkka
4. maxi (od 14:30)
5.diči SD
6.lelica
7. baby_eve & Stela (mozda MM se pridruzi)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h)
3. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19)
4. Lutonjica
5. Nera (17-20)
6. maxi
7. iva_luca

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Lutonjica
3. Vesna

subota;30.05.

7-13:
1. IvakikaSD
2. Lutonjica
3. Frida SD
4. Nera - od 8
5. maxi
6. Davorka (9-12)
7. nika

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. kahna SD (cca 16-1
2. Frida SD
3. Vesna
4. Nera - do 16

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)[/quote]

----------


## Lucija Ellen

četvrtak; 28.05.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. tiwi
2. ana.m (od 10h)
3. Frida SD
4. Davorka (od 10h)
5.diči SD (od 10h)
6. paws(od 11-15)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Frida SD
3. maxi SD (od 15)
4.diči SD


16-20 (10 osoba):
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h)
2. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19)
3. Nera (17-20)
4. maxi SD
5. anchi
6. iva_luca
7. iza 17 - Lucija Ellen

petak; 29.05.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. tiwi
2. ana.m (od 10h)
3.CathySD
4. Frida SD
5. tinnkka
6. Davorka (od 10h)
7.diči SD (od 10h)
8. paws (od 11-15), jel trebam u to vrijeme?


13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Frida SD
3. tinnkka
4. maxi (od 14:30)
5.diči SD
6.lelica
7. baby_eve & Stela (mozda MM se pridruzi)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h)
3. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19)
4. Lutonjica
5. Nera (17-20)
6. maxi
7. iva_luca
8. iza 17 Lucija Ellen

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Lutonjica
3. Vesna

subota;30.05.

7-13:
1. IvakikaSD
2. Lutonjica
3. Frida SD
4. Nera - od 8
5. maxi
6. Davorka (9-12)
7. nika

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. kahna SD (cca 16-1
2. Frida SD
3. Vesna
4. Nera - do 16

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## buby

četvrtak; 28.05.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. tiwi
2. ana.m (od 10h)
3. Frida SD
4. Davorka (od 10h)
5.diči SD (od 10h)
6. paws(od 11-15)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Frida SD
3. maxi SD (od 15)
4.diči SD


16-20 (10 osoba):
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h)
2. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19)
3. Nera (17-20)
4. maxi SD
5. anchi
6. iva_luca
7. iza 17 - Lucija Ellen

petak; 29.05.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. tiwi
2. ana.m (od 10h)
3.CathySD
4. Frida SD
5. tinnkka
6. Davorka (od 10h)
7.diči SD (od 10h)
8. paws (od 11-15), jel trebam u to vrijeme?


13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Frida SD
3. tinnkka
4. maxi (od 14:30)
5.diči SD
6.lelica
7. baby_eve & Stela (mozda MM se pridruzi)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h)
3. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19)
4. Lutonjica
5. Nera (17-20)
6. maxi
7. iva_luca
8. iza 17 Lucija Ellen
9. buby (16:30 - 19h)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Lutonjica
3. Vesna

subota;30.05.

7-13:
1. IvakikaSD
2. Lutonjica
3. Frida SD
4. Nera - od 8
5. maxi
6. Davorka (9-12)
7. nika

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. kahna SD (cca 16-1
2. Frida SD
3. Vesna
4. Nera - do 16

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## larmama

četvrtak; 28.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Davorka (od 10h) 
5.diči SD (od 10h) 
6. paws(od 11-15) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. maxi SD (od 15) 
4.diči SD 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
2. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19) 
3. Nera (17-20) 
4. maxi SD 
5. anchi 
6. iva_luca 
7. iza 17 - Lucija Ellen 

petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3.CathySD 
4. Frida SD 
5. tinnkka 
6. Davorka (od 10h) 
7.diči SD (od 10h) 
8. paws (od 11-15), jel trebam u to vrijeme? 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. tinnkka 
4. maxi (od 14:30) 
5.diči SD 
6.lelica 
7. baby_eve & Stela (mozda MM se pridruzi) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
3. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19) 
4. Lutonjica 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. maxi 
7. iva_luca 
8. iza 17 Lucija Ellen 
9. buby (16:30 - 19h) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Vesna 

subota;30.05. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nera - od 8 
5. maxi 
6. Davorka (9-12) 
7. nika 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna SD (cca 16-1 
2. Frida SD 
3. Vesna 
4. Nera - do 16
5. larmama SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Jelka

četvrtak; 28.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Davorka (od 10h) 
5.diči SD (od 10h) 
6. paws(od 11-15)
7. Jelka SD (9-?) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. maxi SD (od 15) 
4.diči SD 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
2. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19) 
3. Nera (17-20) 
4. maxi SD 
5. anchi 
6. iva_luca 
7. iza 17 - Lucija Ellen 

petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3.CathySD 
4. Frida SD 
5. tinnkka 
6. Davorka (od 10h) 
7.diči SD (od 10h) 
8. paws (od 11-15), jel trebam u to vrijeme? 
9. Jelka SD (9-?)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. tinnkka 
4. maxi (od 14:30) 
5.diči SD 
6.lelica 
7. baby_eve & Stela (mozda MM se pridruzi) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
3. Amelie32 (16.30 do 19) 
4. Lutonjica 
5. Nera (17-20) 
6. maxi 
7. iva_luca 
8. iza 17 Lucija Ellen 
9. buby (16:30 - 19h) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Vesna 

subota;30.05. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nera - od 8 
5. maxi 
6. Davorka (9-12) 
7. nika 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna SD (cca 16-1 
2. Frida SD 
3. Vesna 
4. Nera - do 16
5. larmama SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Amelie32

Nažalost ne mogu doći, imamo streptokok svi doma !   :Sad:  

četvrtak; 28.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Davorka (od 10h) 
5.diči SD (od 10h) 
6. paws(od 11-15) 
7. Jelka SD (9-?) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. maxi SD (od 15) 
4.diči SD 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h)  
2. Nera (17-20) 
3. maxi SD 
4. anchi 
5. iva_luca 
6. iza 17 - Lucija Ellen 

petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3.CathySD 
4. Frida SD 
5. tinnkka 
6. Davorka (od 10h) 
7.diči SD (od 10h) 
8. paws (od 11-15), jel trebam u to vrijeme? 
9. Jelka SD (9-?) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. tinnkka 
4. maxi (od 14:30) 
5.diči SD 
6.lelica 
7. baby_eve & Stela (mozda MM se pridruzi) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
3. Lutonjica 
4. Nera (17-20) 
5. maxi 
6. iva_luca 
7. iza 17 Lucija Ellen 
8. buby (16:30 - 19h) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Vesna 

subota;30.05. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nera - od 8 
5. maxi 
6. Davorka (9-12) 
7. nika 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna SD (cca 16-1 
2. Frida SD 
3. Vesna 
4. Nera - do 16 
5. larmama SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## tinars

četvrtak; 28.05.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. tiwi
2. ana.m (od 10h)
3. Frida SD
4. Davorka (od 10h)
5.diči SD (od 10h)
6. paws(od 11-15)
7. Jelka SD (9-?)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Frida SD
3. maxi SD (od 15)
4.diči SD


16-20 (10 osoba):
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h)
2. Nera (17-20)
3. maxi SD
4. anchi
5. iva_luca
6. iza 17 - Lucija Ellen

petak; 29.05.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. tiwi
2. ana.m (od 10h)
3.CathySD
4. Frida SD
5. tinnkka
6. Davorka (od 10h)
7.diči SD (od 10h)
8. paws (od 11-15), jel trebam u to vrijeme?
9. Jelka SD (9-?)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Frida SD
3. tinnkka
4. maxi (od 14:30)
5.diči SD
6.lelica
7. baby_eve & Stela (mozda MM se pridruzi)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h)
3. Lutonjica
4. Nera (17-20)
5. maxi
6. iva_luca
7. iza 17 Lucija Ellen
8. buby (16:30 - 19h)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Lutonjica
3. Vesna

subota;30.05.

7-13:
1. IvakikaSD
2. Lutonjica
3. Frida SD
4. Nera - od 8
5. maxi
6. Davorka (9-12)
7. nika
8. Tina (8-13:30)

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. kahna SD (cca 16-1
2. Frida SD
3. Vesna
4. Nera - do 16
5. larmama SD

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## klamarica

> četvrtak; 28.05.
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
> 1. tiwi
> 2. ana.m (od 10h)
> 3. Frida SD
> 4. Davorka (od 10h)
> 5. diči SD (od 10h)
> 6. paws(od 11-15)
> ...

----------


## apricot

možemo li pojačati četvrtak - drugu smjenu i petak - noćnu, udarničku?
 :Love:

----------


## Školjkica

ja sam nestala negdje u popisu, pa ću si promjenit termin

----------


## Školjkica

četvrtak; 28.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Davorka (od 10h) 
5. diči SD (od 10h) 
6. paws(od 11-15) 
7. Jelka SD (9-?) 
8. klamarica (9-14) sa sekom 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. maxi SD (od 15) 
4. diči SD 
5. Školjkica SD


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
2. Nera (17-20) 
3. maxi SD 
4. anchi 
5. iva_luca 
6. iza 17 - Lucija Ellen 

petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3.CathySD 
4. Frida SD 
5. tinnkka 
6. Davorka (od 10h) 
7. diči SD (od 10h) 
8. paws (od 11-15), jel trebam u to vrijeme? 
9. Jelka SD (9-?) 
10. klamarica 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. tinnkka 
4. maxi (od 14:30) 
5. diči SD 
6. lelica 
7. baby_eve & Stela (mozda MM se pridruzi) 
8. klamarica 
9. Školjkica SD

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
3. Lutonjica 
4. Nera (17-20) 
5. maxi 
6. iva_luca 
7. iza 17 Lucija Ellen 
8. buby (16:30 - 19h) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Vesna 

subota;30.05. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nera - od 8 
5. maxi 
6. Davorka (9-12) 
7. nika 
8. Tina (8-13:30) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna SD (cca 16-1 
2. Frida SD 
3. Vesna 
4. Nera - do 16 
5. larmama SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Juroslav

četvrtak; 28.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Davorka (od 10h) 
5. diči SD (od 10h) 
6. paws(od 11-15) 
7. Jelka SD (9-?) 
8. klamarica (9-14) sa sekom 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. maxi SD (od 15) 
4. diči SD 
5. Školjkica SD


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
2. Nera (17-20) 
3. maxi SD 
4. anchi 
5. iva_luca 
6. iza 17 - Lucija Ellen 

petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3.CathySD 
4. Frida SD 
5. tinnkka 
6. Davorka (od 10h) 
7. diči SD (od 10h) 
8. paws (od 11-15), jel trebam u to vrijeme? 
9. Jelka SD (9-?) 
10. klamarica 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. tinnkka 
4. maxi (od 14:30) 
5. diči SD 
6. lelica 
7. baby_eve & Stela (mozda MM se pridruzi) 
8. klamarica 
9. Školjkica SD

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
3. Lutonjica 
4. Nera (17-20) 
5. maxi 
6. iva_luca 
7. iza 17 Lucija Ellen 
8. buby (16:30 - 19h) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Vesna
4. juroslav (najvjerojatnije i prije osam dojdem)

subota;30.05. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nera - od 8 
5. maxi 
6. Davorka (9-12) 
7. nika 
8. Tina (8-13:30) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna SD (cca 16-1 
2. Frida SD 
3. Vesna 
4. Nera - do 16 
5. larmama SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Dora06

četvrtak; 28.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Davorka (od 10h) 
5. diči SD (od 10h) 
6. paws(od 11-15) 
7. Jelka SD (9-?) 
8. klamarica (9-14) sa sekom 
9.Dora 06 (9-12)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. maxi SD (od 15) 
4. diči SD 
5. Školjkica SD


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
2. Nera (17-20) 
3. maxi SD 
4. anchi 
5. iva_luca 
6. iza 17 - Lucija Ellen 

petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3.CathySD 
4. Frida SD 
5. tinnkka 
6. Davorka (od 10h) 
7. diči SD (od 10h) 
8. paws (od 11-15), jel trebam u to vrijeme? 
9. Jelka SD (9-?) 
10. klamarica 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. tinnkka 
4. maxi (od 14:30) 
5. diči SD 
6. lelica 
7. baby_eve & Stela (mozda MM se pridruzi) 
8. klamarica 
9. Školjkica SD

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
3. Lutonjica 
4. Nera (17-20) 
5. maxi 
6. iva_luca 
7. iza 17 Lucija Ellen 
8. buby (16:30 - 19h) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Vesna
4. juroslav (najvjerojatnije i prije osam dojdem)
5.Dora 06 (19-22)

subota;30.05. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nera - od 8 
5. maxi 
6. Davorka (9-12) 
7. nika 
8. Tina (8-13:30) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna SD (cca 16-1 
2. Frida SD 
3. Vesna 
4. Nera - do 16 
5. larmama SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Lidali

četvrtak; 28.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Davorka (od 10h) 
5. diči SD (od 10h) 
6. paws(od 11-15) 
7. Jelka SD (9-?) 
8. klamarica (9-14) sa sekom 
9.Dora 06 (9-12)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. maxi SD (od 15) 
4. diči SD 
5. Školjkica SD


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
2. Nera (17-20) 
3. maxi SD 
4. anchi 
5. iva_luca 
6. iza 17 - Lucija Ellen 

petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3.CathySD 
4. Frida SD 
5. tinnkka 
6. Davorka (od 10h) 
7. diči SD (od 10h) 
8. paws (od 11-15), jel trebam u to vrijeme? 
9. Jelka SD (9-?) 
10. klamarica 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. tinnkka 
4. maxi (od 14:30) 
5. diči SD 
6. lelica 
7. baby_eve & Stela (mozda MM se pridruzi) 
8. klamarica 
9. Školjkica SD

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
3. Lutonjica 
4. Nera (17-20) 
5. maxi 
6. iva_luca 
7. iza 17 Lucija Ellen 
8. buby (16:30 - 19h)
9. Lidali + frendica 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Vesna
4. juroslav (najvjerojatnije i prije osam dojdem)
5.Dora 06 (19-22)

subota;30.05. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nera - od 8 
5. maxi 
6. Davorka (9-12) 
7. nika 
8. Tina (8-13:30) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna SD (cca 16-1 
2. Frida SD 
3. Vesna 
4. Nera - do 16 
5. larmama SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Rosa de Lima

*četvrtak; 28.05.*

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. tiwi
2. ana.m (od 10h)
3. Frida SD
4. Davorka (od 10h)
5. diči SD (od 10h)
6. paws(od 11-15)
7. Jelka SD (9-?)
8. klamarica (9-14) sa sekom
9.Dora 06 (9-12)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Frida SD
3. maxi SD (od 15)
4. diči SD
5. Školjkica SD


16-20 (10 osoba):
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h)
2. Nera (17-20)
3. maxi SD
4. anchi
5. iva_luca
6. iza 17 - Lucija Ellen

*petak; 29.05.*

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. tiwi
2. ana.m (od 10h)
3.CathySD
4. Frida SD
5. tinnkka
6. Davorka (od 10h)
7. diči SD (od 10h)
8. paws (od 11-15), jel trebam u to vrijeme?
9. Jelka SD (9-?)
10. klamarica

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Frida SD
3. tinnkka
4. maxi (od 14:30)
5. diči SD
6. lelica
7. baby_eve & Stela (mozda MM se pridruzi)
8. klamarica
9. Školjkica SD

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h)
3. Lutonjica
4. Nera (17-20)
5. maxi
6. iva_luca
7. iza 17 Lucija Ellen
8. buby (16:30 - 19h)
9. Lidali + frendica

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Lutonjica
3. Vesna
4. juroslav (najvjerojatnije i prije osam dojdem)
5.Dora 06 (19-22)

*subota;30.05.*

7-13:
1. IvakikaSD
2. Lutonjica
3. Frida SD
4. Nera - od 8
5. maxi
6. Davorka (9-12)
7. nika
8. Tina (8-13:30)

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. kahna SD (cca 16-1
2. Frida SD
3. Vesna
4. Nera - do 16
5. larmama SD
6. Rosa de Lima (13-15h)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## tinars

*četvrtak; 28.05.*

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. tiwi
2. ana.m (od 10h)
3. Frida SD
4. Davorka (od 10h)
5. diči SD (od 10h)
6. paws(od 11-15)
7. Jelka SD (9-?)
8. klamarica (9-14) sa sekom
9.Dora 06 (9-12)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Frida SD
3. maxi SD (od 15)
4. diči SD
5. Školjkica SD


16-20 (10 osoba):
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h)
2. Nera (17-20)
3. maxi SD
4. anchi
5. iva_luca
6. iza 17 - Lucija Ellen

*petak; 29.05.*

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. tiwi
2. ana.m (od 10h)
3.CathySD
4. Frida SD
5. tinnkka
6. Davorka (od 10h)
7. diči SD (od 10h)
8. paws (od 11-15), jel trebam u to vrijeme?
9. Jelka SD (9-?)
10. klamarica

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Frida SD
3. tinnkka
4. maxi (od 14:30)
5. diči SD
6. lelica
7. baby_eve & Stela (mozda MM se pridruzi)
8. klamarica
9. Školjkica SD

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h)
3. Lutonjica
4. Nera (17-20)
5. maxi
6. iva_luca
7. iza 17 Lucija Ellen
8. buby (16:30 - 19h)
9. Lidali + frendica

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Lutonjica
3. Vesna
4. juroslav (najvjerojatnije i prije osam dojdem)
5. Dora 06 (19-22)
6. tinars (možda već od 16:00)

*subota;30.05.*

7-13:
1. IvakikaSD
2. Lutonjica
3. Frida SD
4. Nera - od 8
5. maxi
6. Davorka (9-12)
7. nika
8. tinars (8-13:30)

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. kahna SD (cca 16-1
2. Frida SD
3. Vesna
4. Nera - do 16
5. larmama SD
6. Rosa de Lima (13-15h)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## anchie76

*četvrtak; 28.05.*

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. tiwi
2. ana.m (od 10h)
3. Frida SD
4. Davorka (od 10h)
5. diči SD (od 10h)
6. paws(od 11-15)
7. Jelka SD (9-?)
8. klamarica (9-14) sa sekom
9.Dora 06 (9-12)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Frida SD
3. maxi SD (od 15)
4. diči SD
5. Školjkica SD


16-20 (10 osoba):
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h)
2. Nera (17-20)
3. maxi SD
4. anchi
5. iva_luca
6. iza 17 - Lucija Ellen

*petak; 29.05.*

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. tiwi
2. ana.m (od 10h)
3.CathySD
4. Frida SD
5. tinnkka
6. Davorka (od 10h)
7. diči SD (od 10h)
8. paws (od 11-15), jel trebam u to vrijeme?
9. Jelka SD (9-?)
10. klamarica

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Frida SD
3. tinnkka
4. maxi (od 14:30)
5. diči SD
6. lelica
7. baby_eve & Stela (mozda MM se pridruzi)
8. klamarica
9. Školjkica SD

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h)
3. Lutonjica
4. Nera (17-20)
5. maxi
6. iva_luca
7. iza 17 Lucija Ellen
8. buby (16:30 - 19h)
9. Lidali + frendica

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Lutonjica
3. Vesna
4. juroslav (najvjerojatnije i prije osam dojdem)
5. Dora 06 (19-22)
6. tinars (možda već od 16:00)

*subota;30.05.*

7-13:
1. IvakikaSD
2. Lutonjica
3. Frida SD
4. Nera - od 8
5. maxi
6. Davorka (9-12)
7. nika
8. tinars (8-13:30)
9. anchie76
10. bubi535

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. kahna SD (cca 16-1
2. Frida SD
3. Vesna
4. Nera - do 16
5. larmama SD
6. Rosa de Lima (13-15h)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## meda

*četvrtak; 28.05.*

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. tiwi
2. ana.m (od 10h)
3. Frida SD
4. Davorka (od 10h)
5. diči SD (od 10h)
6. paws(od 11-15)
7. Jelka SD (9-?)
8. klamarica (9-14) sa sekom
9.Dora 06 (9-12)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Frida SD
3. maxi SD (od 15)
4. diči SD
5. Školjkica SD


16-20 (10 osoba):
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h)
2. Nera (17-20)
3. maxi SD
4. anchi
5. iva_luca
6. iza 17 - Lucija Ellen

*petak; 29.05.*

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. tiwi
2. ana.m (od 10h)
3.CathySD
4. Frida SD
5. tinnkka
6. Davorka (od 10h)
7. diči SD (od 10h)
8. paws (od 11-15), jel trebam u to vrijeme?
9. Jelka SD (9-?)
10. klamarica

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Frida SD
3. tinnkka
4. maxi (od 14:30)
5. diči SD
6. lelica
7. baby_eve & Stela (mozda MM se pridruzi)
8. klamarica
9. Školjkica SD

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h)
3. Lutonjica
4. Nera (17-20)
5. maxi
6. iva_luca
7. iza 17 Lucija Ellen
8. buby (16:30 - 19h)
9. Lidali + frendica

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Lutonjica
3. Vesna
4. juroslav (najvjerojatnije i prije osam dojdem)
5. Dora 06 (19-22)
6. tinars (možda već od 16:00)

*subota;30.05.*

7-13:
1. IvakikaSD
2. Lutonjica
3. Frida SD
4. Nera - od 8
5. maxi
6. Davorka (9-12)
7. nika
8. tinars (8-13:30)
9. anchie76
10. bubi535
11. meda

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. kahna SD (cca 16-1
2. Frida SD
3. Vesna
4. Nera - do 16
5. larmama SD
6. Rosa de Lima (13-15h)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## pepi

četvrtak; 28.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Davorka (od 10h) 
5. diči SD (od 10h) 
6. paws(od 11-15) 
7. Jelka SD (9-?) 
8. klamarica (9-14) sa sekom 
9.Dora 06 (9-12) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. maxi SD (od 15) 
4. diči SD 
5. Školjkica SD 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
2. Nera (17-20) 
3. maxi SD 
4. anchi 
5. iva_luca 
6. iza 17 - Lucija Ellen 

petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3.CathySD 
4. Frida SD 
5. tinnkka 
6. Davorka (od 10h) 
7. diči SD (od 10h) 
8. paws (od 11-15), jel trebam u to vrijeme? 
9. Jelka SD (9-?) 
10. klamarica 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. tinnkka 
4. maxi (od 14:30) 
5. diči SD 
6. lelica 
7. baby_eve & Stela (mozda MM se pridruzi) 
8. klamarica 
9. Školjkica SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
3. Lutonjica 
4. Nera (17-20) 
5. maxi 
6. iva_luca 
7. iza 17 Lucija Ellen 
8. buby (16:30 - 19h) 
9. Lidali + frendica 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Vesna 
4. juroslav (najvjerojatnije i prije osam dojdem) 
5. Dora 06 (19-22) 
6. tinars (možda već od 16:00) 

subota;30.05. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nera - od 8 
5. maxi 
6. Davorka (9-12) 
7. nika 
8. tinars (8-13:30) 
9. anchie76 
10. bubi535 
11. meda 
12. pepi (8-12)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna SD (cca 16-1 
2. Frida SD 
3. Vesna 
4. Nera - do 16 
5. larmama SD 
6. Rosa de Lima (13-15h) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## ana.m

Nažalost otkazujem četvrtak.
Petak ostaje.

----------


## jadro

četvrtak; 28.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Davorka (od 10h) 
5. diči SD (od 10h) 
6. paws(od 11-15) 
7. Jelka SD (9-?) 
8. klamarica (9-14) sa sekom 
9.Dora 06 (9-12) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. maxi SD (od 15) 
4. diči SD 
5. Školjkica SD 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
2. Nera (17-20) 
3. maxi SD 
4. anchi 
5. iva_luca 
6. iza 17 - Lucija Ellen 
7. jadro SD (iza cca 17h)

petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3.CathySD 
4. Frida SD 
5. tinnkka 
6. Davorka (od 10h) 
7. diči SD (od 10h) 
8. paws (od 11-15), jel trebam u to vrijeme? 
9. Jelka SD (9-?) 
10. klamarica 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. tinnkka 
4. maxi (od 14:30) 
5. diči SD 
6. lelica 
7. baby_eve & Stela (mozda MM se pridruzi) 
8. klamarica 
9. Školjkica SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
3. Lutonjica 
4. Nera (17-20) 
5. maxi 
6. iva_luca 
7. iza 17 Lucija Ellen 
8. buby (16:30 - 19h) 
9. Lidali + frendica 
10. jadro (iza cca 17h)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Vesna 
4. juroslav (najvjerojatnije i prije osam dojdem) 
5. Dora 06 (19-22) 
6. tinars (možda već od 16:00) 
7. jadro

subota;30.05. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nera - od 8 
5. maxi 
6. Davorka (9-12) 
7. nika 
8. tinars (8-13:30) 
9. anchie76 
10. bubi535 
11. meda 
12. pepi (8-12) 
13. jadro

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna SD (cca 16-1 
2. Frida SD 
3. Vesna 
4. Nera - do 16 
5. larmama SD 
6. Rosa de Lima (13-15h) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## anna-y

prijavljujem se za četvrtak i petak, koliko ću moć (cca 17-20), a subotu možete računati za predaju novca (cca 14- do kraja)  :Smile:

----------


## ivakika

anna-y, super za subotu!

----------


## lucij@

Ovaj puta, nažalost, neću moći doći.
Dobro se zabavite!  :Bye:

----------


## Imga

*četvrtak; 28.05.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Davorka (od 10h) 
5. diči SD (od 10h) 
6. paws(od 11-15) 
7. Jelka SD (9-?) 
8. klamarica (9-14) sa sekom 
9.Dora 06 (9-12) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. maxi SD (od 15) 
4. diči SD 
5. Školjkica SD 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
2. Nera (17-20) 
3. maxi SD 
4. anchi 
5. iva_luca 
6. iza 17 - Lucija Ellen 
7. jadro SD (iza cca 17h)
8. Imga (iza 17)

petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3.CathySD 
4. Frida SD 
5. tinnkka 
6. Davorka (od 10h) 
7. diči SD (od 10h) 
8. paws (od 11-15), jel trebam u to vrijeme? 
9. Jelka SD (9-?) 
10. klamarica 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. tinnkka 
4. maxi (od 14:30) 
5. diči SD 
6. lelica 
7. baby_eve & Stela (mozda MM se pridruzi) 
8. klamarica 
9. Školjkica SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
3. Lutonjica 
4. Nera (17-20) 
5. maxi 
6. iva_luca 
7. iza 17 Lucija Ellen 
8. buby (16:30 - 19h) 
9. Lidali + frendica 
10. jadro (iza cca 17h)
11. Imga (iza 17)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Vesna 
4. juroslav (najvjerojatnije i prije osam dojdem) 
5. Dora 06 (19-22) 
6. tinars (možda već od 16:00) 
7. jadro
8. Imga

subota;30.05. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nera - od 8 
5. maxi 
6. Davorka (9-12) 
7. nika 
8. tinars (8-13:30) 
9. anchie76 
10. bubi535 
11. meda 
12. pepi (8-12) 
13. jadro

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna SD (cca 16-1 
2. Frida SD 
3. Vesna 
4. Nera - do 16 
5. larmama SD 
6. Rosa de Lima (13-15h) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

za subotu sam još u pregovorima

----------


## puntica

*četvrtak; 28.05.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Davorka (od 10h) 
5. diči SD (od 10h) 
6. paws(od 11-15) 
7. Jelka SD (9-?) 
8. klamarica (9-14) sa sekom 
9.Dora 06 (9-12) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. maxi SD (od 15) 
4. diči SD 
5. Školjkica SD 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
2. Nera (17-20) 
3. maxi SD 
4. anchi 
5. iva_luca 
6. iza 17 - Lucija Ellen 
7. jadro SD (iza cca 17h)
8. Imga (iza 17)

*petak; 29.05.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3.CathySD 
4. Frida SD 
5. tinnkka 
6. Davorka (od 10h) 
7. diči SD (od 10h) 
8. paws (od 11-15), jel trebam u to vrijeme? 
9. Jelka SD (9-?) 
10. klamarica 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. tinnkka 
4. maxi (od 14:30) 
5. diči SD 
6. lelica 
7. baby_eve & Stela (mozda MM se pridruzi) 
8. klamarica 
9. Školjkica SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
3. Lutonjica 
4. Nera (17-20) 
5. maxi 
6. iva_luca 
7. iza 17 Lucija Ellen 
8. buby (16:30 - 19h) 
9. Lidali + frendica 
10. jadro (iza cca 17h)
11. Imga (iza 17)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Vesna 
4. juroslav (najvjerojatnije i prije osam dojdem) 
5. Dora 06 (19-22) 
6. tinars (možda već od 16:00) 
7. jadro
8. Imga

*subota; 30.05.* 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nera - od 8 
5. maxi 
6. Davorka (9-12) 
7. nika 
8. tinars (8-13:30) 
9. anchie76 
10. bubi535 
11. meda 
12. pepi (8-12) 
13. jadro
14. puntica (8.30-13)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna SD (cca 16-18 ) 
2. Frida SD 
3. Vesna 
4. Nera - do 16 
5. larmama SD 
6. Rosa de Lima (13-15h) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## apricot

četvrtak, druga smjena... ima li još tko raspoloživ?
 :Heart:

----------


## leonisa

četvrtak; 28.05.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. tiwi
2. ana.m (od 10h)
3. Frida SD
4. Davorka (od 10h)
5. diči SD (od 10h)
6. paws(od 11-15)
7. Jelka SD (9-?)
8. klamarica (9-14) sa sekom
9. Dora 06 (9-12)
10. leonisa

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Frida SD
3. maxi SD (od 15)
4. diči SD
5. Školjkica SD
6. leonisa (do 15)


16-20 (10 osoba):
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h)
2. Nera (17-20)
3. maxi SD
4. anchi
5. iva_luca
6. iza 17 - Lucija Ellen
7. jadro SD (iza cca 17h)
8. Imga (iza 17)

petak; 29.05.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. tiwi
2. ana.m (od 10h)
3.CathySD
4. Frida SD
5. tinnkka
6. Davorka (od 10h)
7. diči SD (od 10h)
8. paws (od 11-15), jel trebam u to vrijeme?
9. Jelka SD (9-?)
10. klamarica

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Frida SD
3. tinnkka
4. maxi (od 14:30)
5. diči SD
6. lelica
7. baby_eve & Stela (mozda MM se pridruzi)
8. klamarica
9. Školjkica SD

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h)
3. Lutonjica
4. Nera (17-20)
5. maxi
6. iva_luca
7. iza 17 Lucija Ellen
8. buby (16:30 - 19h)
9. Lidali + frendica
10. jadro (iza cca 17h)
11. Imga (iza 17)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Lutonjica
3. Vesna
4. juroslav (najvjerojatnije i prije osam dojdem)
5. Dora 06 (19-22)
6. tinars (možda već od 16:00)
7. jadro
8. Imga

subota; 30.05.

7-13:
1. IvakikaSD
2. Lutonjica
3. Frida SD
4. Nera - od 8
5. maxi
6. Davorka (9-12)
7. nika
8. tinars (8-13:30)
9. anchie76
10. bubi535
11. meda
12. pepi (8-12)
13. jadro
14. puntica (8.30-13)

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. kahna SD (cca 16-18 )
2. Frida SD
3. Vesna
4. Nera - do 16
5. larmama SD
6. Rosa de Lima (13-15h)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## kahna

Jeste za slance sutra?   :Grin:

----------


## Matilda

četvrtak; 28.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Davorka (od 10h) 
5. diči SD (od 10h) 
6. paws(od 11-15) 
7. Jelka SD (9-?) 
8. klamarica (9-14) sa sekom 
9. Dora 06 (9-12) 
10. leonisa 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. maxi SD (od 15) 
4. diči SD 
5. Školjkica SD 
6. leonisa (do 15) 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
2. Nera (17-20) 
3. maxi SD 
4. anchi 
5. iva_luca 
6. iza 17 - Lucija Ellen 
7. jadro SD (iza cca 17h) 
8. Imga (iza 17) 

petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3.CathySD 
4. Frida SD 
5. tinnkka 
6. Davorka (od 10h) 
7. diči SD (od 10h) 
8. paws (od 11-15), jel trebam u to vrijeme? 
9. Jelka SD (9-?) 
10. klamarica 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. tinnkka 
4. maxi (od 14:30) 
5. diči SD 
6. lelica 
7. baby_eve & Stela (mozda MM se pridruzi) 
8. klamarica 
9. Školjkica SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
3. Lutonjica 
4. Nera (17-20) 
5. maxi 
6. iva_luca 
7. iza 17 Lucija Ellen 
8. buby (16:30 - 19h) 
9. Lidali + frendica 
10. jadro (iza cca 17h) 
11. Imga (iza 17) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Vesna 
4. juroslav (najvjerojatnije i prije osam dojdem) 
5. Dora 06 (19-22) 
6. tinars (možda već od 16:00) 
7. jadro 
8. Imga 

subota; 30.05. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nera - od 8 
5. maxi 
6. Davorka (9-12) 
7. nika 
8. tinars (8-13:30) 
9. anchie76 
10. bubi535 
11. meda 
12. pepi (8-12) 
13. jadro 
14. puntica (8.30-13) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna SD (cca 16-18 ) 
2. Frida SD 
3. Vesna 
4. Nera - do 16 
5. larmama SD 
6. Rosa de Lima (13-15h) 
7. Matilda (12-17)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## kahna

četvrtak; 28.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Davorka (od 10h) 
5. diči SD (od 10h) 
6. paws(od 11-15) 
7. Jelka SD (9-?) 
8. klamarica (9-14) sa sekom 
9. Dora 06 (9-12) 
10. leonisa 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. maxi SD (od 15) 
4. diči SD 
5. Školjkica SD 
6. leonisa (do 15) 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. kahna SD 
2. Nera (17-20) 
3. maxi SD 
4. anchi 
5. iva_luca 
6. iza 17 - Lucija Ellen 
7. jadro SD (iza cca 17h) 
8. Imga (iza 17) 

petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3.CathySD 
4. Frida SD 
5. tinnkka 
6. Davorka (od 10h) 
7. diči SD (od 10h) 
8. paws (od 11-15), jel trebam u to vrijeme? 
9. Jelka SD (9-?) 
10. klamarica 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. tinnkka 
4. maxi (od 14:30) 
5. diči SD 
6. lelica 
7. baby_eve & Stela (mozda MM se pridruzi) 
8. klamarica 
9. Školjkica SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. kahna SD 
3. Lutonjica 
4. Nera (17-20) 
5. maxi 
6. iva_luca 
7. iza 17 Lucija Ellen 
8. buby (16:30 - 19h) 
9. Lidali + frendica 
10. jadro (iza cca 17h) 
11. Imga (iza 17) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Vesna 
4. juroslav (najvjerojatnije i prije osam dojdem) 
5. Dora 06 (19-22) 
6. tinars (možda već od 16:00) 
7. jadro 
8. Imga 

subota; 30.05. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nera - od 8 
5. maxi 
6. Davorka (9-12) 
7. nika 
8. tinars (8-13:30) 
9. anchie76 
10. bubi535 
11. meda 
12. pepi (8-12) 
13. jadro 
14. puntica (8.30-13) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna SD (cca 16 ) 
2. Frida SD 
3. Vesna 
4. Nera - do 16 
5. larmama SD 
6. Rosa de Lima (13-15h) 
7. Matilda (12-17)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

Zbrisala sam, do kad, jer vjerujem da će Luka izdržati do 20

----------


## klamarica

četvrtak; 28.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Davorka (od 10h) 
5. diči SD (od 10h) 
6. paws(od 11-15) 
7. Jelka SD (9-?) 
8. klamarica sa sekom 
9. Dora 06 (9-12) 
10. leonisa 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. maxi SD (od 15) 
4. diči SD 
5. Školjkica SD 
6. leonisa (do 15) 
7. klamarica

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. kahna SD 
2. Nera (17-20) 
3. maxi SD 
4. anchi 
5. iva_luca 
6. iza 17 - Lucija Ellen 
7. jadro SD (iza cca 17h) 
8. Imga (iza 17) 

petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3.CathySD 
4. Frida SD 
5. tinnkka 
6. Davorka (od 10h) 
7. diči SD (od 10h) 
8. paws (od 11-15), jel trebam u to vrijeme? 
9. Jelka SD (9-?) 
10. klamarica 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. tinnkka 
4. maxi (od 14:30) 
5. diči SD 
6. lelica 
7. baby_eve & Stela (mozda MM se pridruzi) 
8. klamarica 
9. Školjkica SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. kahna SD 
3. Lutonjica 
4. Nera (17-20) 
5. maxi 
6. iva_luca 
7. iza 17 Lucija Ellen 
8. buby (16:30 - 19h) 
9. Lidali + frendica 
10. jadro (iza cca 17h) 
11. Imga (iza 17) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Vesna 
4. juroslav (najvjerojatnije i prije osam dojdem) 
5. Dora 06 (19-22) 
6. tinars (možda već od 16:00) 
7. jadro 
8. Imga 

subota; 30.05. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nera - od 8 
5. maxi 
6. Davorka (9-12) 
7. nika 
8. tinars (8-13:30) 
9. anchie76 
10. bubi535 
11. meda 
12. pepi (8-12) 
13. jadro 
14. puntica (8.30-13) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna SD (cca 16 ) 
2. Frida SD 
3. Vesna 
4. Nera - do 16 
5. larmama SD 
6. Rosa de Lima (13-15h) 
7. Matilda (12-17)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

Ipak ću moći skroz do 16 jer su mi otkazali sastanak na poslu...  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

ekipo, sretno danas!
 :Love:

----------


## tinars

Dodajem Pticicu  :Kiss: 

četvrtak; 28.05.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. tiwi
2. ana.m (od 10h)
3. Frida SD
4. Davorka (od 10h)
5. diči SD (od 10h)
6. paws(od 11-15)
7. Jelka SD (9-?)
8. klamarica sa sekom
9. Dora 06 (9-12)
10. leonisa

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Frida SD
3. maxi SD (od 15)
4. diči SD
5. Školjkica SD
6. leonisa (do 15)
7. klamarica

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. kahna SD
2. Nera (17-20)
3. maxi SD
4. anchi
5. iva_luca
6. iza 17 - Lucija Ellen
7. jadro SD (iza cca 17h)
8. Imga (iza 17)

petak; 29.05.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. tiwi
2. ana.m (od 10h)
3.CathySD
4. Frida SD
5. tinnkka
6. Davorka (od 10h)
7. diči SD (od 10h)
8. paws (od 11-15), jel trebam u to vrijeme?
9. Jelka SD (9-?)
10. klamarica

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Frida SD
3. tinnkka
4. maxi (od 14:30)
5. diči SD
6. lelica
7. baby_eve & Stela (mozda MM se pridruzi)
8. klamarica
9. Školjkica SD

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. kahna SD
3. Lutonjica
4. Nera (17-20)
5. maxi
6. iva_luca
7. iza 17 Lucija Ellen
8. buby (16:30 - 19h)
9. Lidali + frendica
10. jadro (iza cca 17h)
11. Imga (iza 17)
12. Pticica (od 18 do iza 20)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Lutonjica
3. Vesna
4. juroslav (najvjerojatnije i prije osam dojdem)
5. Dora 06 (19-22)
6. tinars (možda već od 16:00)
7. jadro
8. Imga

subota; 30.05.

7-13:
1. IvakikaSD
2. Lutonjica
3. Frida SD
4. Nera - od 8
5. maxi
6. Davorka (9-12)
7. nika
8. tinars (8-13:30)
9. anchie76
10. bubi535
11. meda
12. pepi (8-12)
13. jadro
14. puntica (8.30-13)
15. Pticica

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. kahna SD (cca 16 )
2. Frida SD
3. Vesna
4. Nera - do 16
5. larmama SD
6. Rosa de Lima (13-15h)
7. Matilda (12-17)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## petarpan

četvrtak; 28.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Davorka (od 10h) 
5. diči SD (od 10h) 
6. paws(od 11-15) 
7. Jelka SD (9-?) 
8. klamarica sa sekom 
9. Dora 06 (9-12) 
10. leonisa 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. maxi SD (od 15) 
4. diči SD 
5. Školjkica SD 
6. leonisa (do 15) 
7. klamarica 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. kahna SD 
2. Nera (17-20) 
3. maxi SD 
4. anchi 
5. iva_luca 
6. iza 17 - Lucija Ellen 
7. jadro SD (iza cca 17h) 
8. Imga (iza 17) 

petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3.CathySD 
4. Frida SD 
5. tinnkka 
6. Davorka (od 10h) 
7. diči SD (od 10h) 
8. paws (od 11-15), jel trebam u to vrijeme? 
9. Jelka SD (9-?) 
10. klamarica 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. tinnkka 
4. maxi (od 14:30) 
5. diči SD 
6. lelica 
7. baby_eve & Stela (mozda MM se pridruzi) 
8. klamarica 
9. Školjkica SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. kahna SD 
3. Lutonjica 
4. Nera (17-20) 
5. maxi 
6. iva_luca 
7. iza 17 Lucija Ellen 
8. buby (16:30 - 19h) 
9. Lidali + frendica 
10. jadro (iza cca 17h) 
11. Imga (iza 17) 
12. Pticica (od 18 do iza 20) 
13. petarpan (od 16.30-do...) + prijateljica

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Vesna 
4. juroslav (najvjerojatnije i prije osam dojdem) 
5. Dora 06 (19-22) 
6. tinars (možda već od 16:00) 
7. jadro 
8. Imga 

subota; 30.05. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nera - od 8 
5. maxi 
6. Davorka (9-12) 
7. nika 
8. tinars (8-13:30) 
9. anchie76 
10. bubi535 
11. meda 
12. pepi (8-12) 
13. jadro 
14. puntica (8.30-13) 
15. Pticica 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna SD (cca 16 ) 
2. Frida SD 
3. Vesna 
4. Nera - do 16 
5. larmama SD 
6. Rosa de Lima (13-15h) 
7. Matilda (12-17) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## andrea

četvrtak; 28.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Davorka (od 10h) 
5. diči SD (od 10h) 
6. paws(od 11-15) 
7. Jelka SD (9-?) 
8. klamarica sa sekom 
9. Dora 06 (9-12) 
10. leonisa 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. maxi SD (od 15) 
4. diči SD 
5. Školjkica SD 
6. leonisa (do 15) 
7. klamarica 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. kahna SD 
2. Nera (17-20) 
3. maxi SD 
4. anchi 
5. iva_luca 
6. iza 17 - Lucija Ellen 
7. jadro SD (iza cca 17h) 
8. Imga (iza 17) 

petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3.CathySD 
4. Frida SD 
5. tinnkka 
6. Davorka (od 10h) 
7. diči SD (od 10h) 
8. paws (od 11-15), jel trebam u to vrijeme? 
9. Jelka SD (9-?) 
10. klamarica 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. tinnkka 
4. maxi (od 14:30) 
5. diči SD 
6. lelica 
7. baby_eve & Stela (mozda MM se pridruzi) 
8. klamarica 
9. Školjkica SD
1. andrea

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. kahna SD 
3. Lutonjica 
4. Nera (17-20) 
5. maxi 
6. iva_luca 
7. iza 17 Lucija Ellen 
8. buby (16:30 - 19h) 
9. Lidali + frendica 
10. jadro (iza cca 17h) 
11. Imga (iza 17) 
12. Pticica (od 18 do iza 20) 
13. petarpan (od 16.30-do...) + prijateljica

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Vesna 
4. juroslav (najvjerojatnije i prije osam dojdem) 
5. Dora 06 (19-22) 
6. tinars (možda već od 16:00) 
7. jadro 
8. Imga 

subota; 30.05. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nera - od 8 
5. maxi 
6. Davorka (9-12) 
7. nika 
8. tinars (8-13:30) 
9. anchie76 
10. bubi535 
11. meda 
12. pepi (8-12) 
13. jadro 
14. puntica (8.30-13) 
15. Pticica 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna SD (cca 16 ) 
2. Frida SD 
3. Vesna 
4. Nera - do 16 
5. larmama SD 
6. Rosa de Lima (13-15h) 
7. Matilda (12-17) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)


u subotu dodjem, al ne znam kada, najvjerojatnije u drugu šihtu

----------


## kahna

Moje dijete se sad probudilo
krećem čim pojede nešto   :Smile:

----------


## diči

mala promjena što se tiče mene,
neću doći ujutro već od 16h pa nadalje! Petrica je izašla iz bolnice pa čim tata stigne s posla da bude s njom ja Petar stižemo!
Stoga

petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3.CathySD 
4. Frida SD 
5. tinnkka 
6. Davorka (od 10h) 
7. paws (od 11-15), jel trebam u to vrijeme? 
8. Jelka SD (9-?) 
9. klamarica 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. tinnkka 
4. maxi (od 14:30) 
5. lelica 
6. baby_eve & Stela (mozda MM se pridruzi) 
7. klamarica 
8. Školjkica SD 
9. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. kahna SD 
3. Lutonjica 
4. Nera (17-20) 
5. maxi 
6. iva_luca 
7. iza 17 Lucija Ellen 
8. buby (16:30 - 19h) 
9. Lidali + frendica 
10. jadro (iza cca 17h) 
11. Imga (iza 17) 
12. Pticica (od 18 do iza 20) 
13. petarpan (od 16.30-do...) + prijateljica 
14. diči SD

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Vesna 
4. juroslav (najvjerojatnije i prije osam dojdem) 
5. Dora 06 (19-22) 
6. tinars (možda već od 16:00) 
7. jadro 
8. Imga 

subota; 30.05. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nera - od 8 
5. maxi 
6. Davorka (9-12) 
7. nika 
8. tinars (8-13:30) 
9. anchie76 
10. bubi535 
11. meda 
12. pepi (8-12) 
13. jadro 
14. puntica (8.30-13) 
15. Pticica 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna SD (cca 16 ) 
2. Frida SD 
3. Vesna 
4. Nera - do 16 
5. larmama SD 
6. Rosa de Lima (13-15h) 
7. Matilda (12-17) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## klamarica

Malo kasnimo s buđenjem jutros, ali se nadam da ću stići do 10... vidimo se...  :Smile:

----------


## EvaP

Radim do 15 i onda krećem k Rodama, tako da sam prije 15:30 tamo, taman između dviju smjena, pa ću se upisati u ovu iduću. 
Nosim i veliku kutiju punu stvari koje bih donirala.


petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3.CathySD 
4. Frida SD 
5. tinnkka 
6. Davorka (od 10h) 
7. paws (od 11-15), jel trebam u to vrijeme? 
8. Jelka SD (9-?) 
9. klamarica 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. tinnkka 
4. maxi (od 14:30) 
5. lelica 
6. baby_eve & Stela (mozda MM se pridruzi) 
7. klamarica 
8. Školjkica SD 
9. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. kahna SD 
3. Lutonjica 
4. Nera (17-20) 
5. maxi 
6. iva_luca 
7. iza 17 Lucija Ellen 
8. buby (16:30 - 19h) 
9. Lidali + frendica 
10. jadro (iza cca 17h) 
11. Imga (iza 17) 
12. Pticica (od 18 do iza 20) 
13. petarpan (od 16.30-do...) + prijateljica 
14. diči SD 
15. EvaP

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Vesna 
4. juroslav (najvjerojatnije i prije osam dojdem) 
5. Dora 06 (19-22) 
6. tinars (možda već od 16:00) 
7. jadro 
8. Imga 

subota; 30.05. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nera - od 8 
5. maxi 
6. Davorka (9-12) 
7. nika 
8. tinars (8-13:30) 
9. anchie76 
10. bubi535 
11. meda 
12. pepi (8-12) 
13. jadro 
14. puntica (8.30-13) 
15. Pticica 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna SD (cca 16 ) 
2. Frida SD 
3. Vesna 
4. Nera - do 16 
5. larmama SD 
6. Rosa de Lima (13-15h) 
7. Matilda (12-17) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## jadro

kod mene mala promjena pa da ipak to evidentiram. Mene nema veceras, iza 20   :Sad:  , a do 20 SD

petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3.CathySD 
4. Frida SD 
5. tinnkka 
6. Davorka (od 10h) 
7. paws (od 11-15), jel trebam u to vrijeme? 
8. Jelka SD (9-?) 
9. klamarica 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. tinnkka 
4. maxi (od 14:30) 
5. lelica 
6. baby_eve & Stela (mozda MM se pridruzi) 
7. klamarica 
8. Školjkica SD 
9. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. kahna SD 
3. Lutonjica 
4. Nera (17-20) 
5. maxi 
6. iva_luca 
7. iza 17 Lucija Ellen 
8. buby (16:30 - 19h) 
9. Lidali + frendica 
10. jadro SD(iza cca 17h) 
11. Imga (iza 17) 
12. Pticica (od 18 do iza 20) 
13. petarpan (od 16.30-do...) + prijateljica 
14. diči SD 
15. EvaP 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Vesna 
4. juroslav (najvjerojatnije i prije osam dojdem) 
5. Dora 06 (19-22) 
6. tinars (možda već od 16:00) 
8. Imga 

subota; 30.05. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nera - od 8 
5. maxi 
6. Davorka (9-12) 
7. nika 
8. tinars (8-13:30) 
9. anchie76 
10. bubi535 
11. meda 
12. pepi (8-12) 
13. jadro 
14. puntica (8.30-13) 
15. Pticica 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna SD (cca 16 ) 
2. Frida SD 
3. Vesna 
4. Nera - do 16 
5. larmama SD 
6. Rosa de Lima (13-15h) 
7. Matilda (12-17) 


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Marija

petak; 29.05.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. tiwi
2. ana.m (od 10h)
3.CathySD
4. Frida SD
5. tinnkka
6. Davorka (od 10h)
7. paws (od 11-15), jel trebam u to vrijeme?
8. Jelka SD (9-?)
9. klamarica

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. ana.m
2. Frida SD
3. tinnkka
4. maxi (od 14:30)
5. lelica
6. baby_eve & Stela (mozda MM se pridruzi)
7. klamarica
8. Školjkica SD
9. andrea

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. kahna SD
3. Lutonjica
4. Nera (17-20)
5. maxi
6. iva_luca
7. iza 17 Lucija Ellen
8. buby (16:30 - 19h)
9. Lidali + frendica
10. jadro SD(iza cca 17h)
11. Imga (iza 17)
12. Pticica (od 18 do iza 20)
13. petarpan (od 16.30-do...) + prijateljica
14. diči SD
15. EvaP

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Lutonjica
3. Vesna
4. juroslav (najvjerojatnije i prije osam dojdem)
5. Dora 06 (19-22)
6. tinars (možda već od 16:00)
8. Imga
9. Marija (dođem prije 20; odem ranije ako MM ne uspije uspavati Anu) 

subota; 30.05.

7-13:
1. IvakikaSD
2. Lutonjica
3. Frida SD
4. Nera - od 8
5. maxi
6. Davorka (9-12)
7. nika
8. tinars (8-13:30)
9. anchie76
10. bubi535
11. meda
12. pepi (8-12)
13. jadro
14. puntica (8.30-13)
15. Pticica

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. kahna SD (cca 16 )
2. Frida SD
3. Vesna
4. Nera - do 16
5. larmama SD
6. Rosa de Lima (13-15h)
7. Matilda (12-17)


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Jelka

Od nas dvije danas nažalost ništa, sve sam se nadala doći u neko doba, ali ovo glupo prevrtljivo vrijeme...  :/

----------


## vještičica

Ja neću doć' pomoći, ali ću doći da vas vidim  :Smile: 
Moraćete me prepoznati sa slika, špicasti šešir mi je na hemijskom  :Razz:

----------


## MIJA 32

žao mi je što nisam bila ni malo ovih dana  :Sad:  

sretno vrijedne cure i dečki  :Love:

----------


## puntica

ja bila, bilo je super, kao i inače  :D 

ako netko nema ideja što bi radio u ovo kišno popodne predlažem izlet na velesajam, curama će sigurno dobro doći još malo pomoći   :Wink:

----------


## iva_luca

Moje malo dijete i ja smo bile! I doći ćemo opet   :Kiss:

----------


## baps

Ja opet nisam mogla doći...  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Kad je sljedeća rasprodaja?

----------


## vještičica

Bila, stigla kući.
Super ste cure (i momci)!
 :Kiss:

----------


## ivakika

hvala vam svima sto ste dosli i pomogli, bila je ovo jos jedna uspjesna rasprodaja

slijedeca je na redu 26.09.2009., ali u pavijlonu 2 na Zagrebačkom Velesajmu

----------


## Nera

Vidimo se opet! Jedva čekam!
Koliko god me umori, toliko mi volontiranje napuni baterije.   :Kiss:

----------


## domy

četvrtak; 28.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3. Frida SD 
4. Davorka (od 10h) 
5. diči SD (od 10h) 
6. paws(od 11-15) 
7. Jelka SD (9-?) 
8. klamarica (9-14) sa sekom 
9.Dora 06 (9-12) 
10. domy (11-15)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. maxi SD (od 15) 
4. diči SD 
5. Školjkica SD 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
2. Nera (17-20) 
3. maxi SD 
4. anchi 
5. iva_luca 
6. iza 17 - Lucija Ellen 
7. jadro SD (iza cca 17h)

petak; 29.05. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. tiwi 
2. ana.m (od 10h) 
3.CathySD 
4. Frida SD 
5. tinnkka 
6. Davorka (od 10h) 
7. diči SD (od 10h) 
8. paws (od 11-15), jel trebam u to vrijeme? 
9. Jelka SD (9-?) 
10. klamarica 
11. domy (11-15)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. ana.m 
2. Frida SD 
3. tinnkka 
4. maxi (od 14:30) 
5. diči SD 
6. lelica 
7. baby_eve & Stela (mozda MM se pridruzi) 
8. klamarica 
9. Školjkica SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. kahna SD (do cca 19h) 
3. Lutonjica 
4. Nera (17-20) 
5. maxi 
6. iva_luca 
7. iza 17 Lucija Ellen 
8. buby (16:30 - 19h) 
9. Lidali + frendica 
10. jadro (iza cca 17h)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Vesna 
4. juroslav (najvjerojatnije i prije osam dojdem) 
5. Dora 06 (19-22) 
6. tinars (možda već od 16:00) 
7. jadro

subota;30.05. 

7-13: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Lutonjica 
3. Frida SD 
4. Nera - od 8 
5. maxi 
6. Davorka (9-12) 
7. nika 
8. tinars (8-13:30) 
9. anchie76 
10. bubi535 
11. meda 
12. pepi (8-12) 
13. jadro

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna SD (cca 16-1 
2. Frida SD 
3. Vesna 
4. Nera - do 16 
5. larmama SD 
6. Rosa de Lima (13-15h) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)[/quote]

----------


## Lucija Ellen

ovo je stari popis, nemojte tu postat! doci ce do totalne zbrke.

----------


## ivakika

domy upisi se na ovu listu:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...185658#2185658

----------


## Mamita

ivakika  zaključaj ovo

----------

